

Easystar.js - Pathfinding for HTML5 games - bryceneal
http://www.easystarjs.com

======
siddboots
Here's a comparable lib that is MIT licensed:

[https://github.com/qiao/PathFinding.js](https://github.com/qiao/PathFinding.js)

Demo page here:
[http://qiao.github.io/PathFinding.js/visual/](http://qiao.github.io/PathFinding.js/visual/)

------
SandB0x
Aren't things like writing pathfinding algorithms half the fun of making a
game?

~~~
lttlrck
More than half for me, back in 1994 I wrote a 360° 2D platform scroller in
assembler and figuring out how to do tiling, scrolling, clipping, rain
effects, parallax, collision detection, audio and video on my own from scratch
in a single thread of execution was more fulfilling than designing and
creating levels and is the reason I never finished it. The only algorithm I
looked up was bresenhams for drawing lines. Of course I can see why many
people would want to avoid that and focus on other aspects. These days I have
less time so I leverage libraries _and_ try to finish projects ;)

------
MasterScrat
I released an asynchronous JS pathfinder that handles path priorities and
works on much, much larger grid a few years ago:
[http://lumakey.net/labs/ariane/](http://lumakey.net/labs/ariane/)

------
seth1010
Really? Charging $60 for Jump Point Search? I'm almost inclined to copy the
API and implement it for free just out of spite.

~~~
acdha
Why the outrage? If they're promising support, charging makes sense and in any
case: their code, their license. It's not like anyone is required to buy it
and it'd cost you way more than $60 to duplicate it.

~~~
MasterScrat
True.

However, charging for this particular item is weird, because people who would
use this library can figure out how this feature isn't anything _hard_.

Something more interesting could be eg to offload the heaviest computations to
the clouds.

------
seivan
There was an open source HTML 5 A* with Jump Point Search and others. Forgot
the url for now, but I am sure others have seen it.

Though this still looks nice.

~~~
MadeToReply
Are you thinking of
[https://github.com/qiao/PathFinding.js/](https://github.com/qiao/PathFinding.js/)
by any chance?

